# New Snakes From Henry Piorun



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

First off we want to say Thanks to Herny Piorun, he is one hell of a good guy to deal with, and also has one mind blowing collection! So thanks Henry for the great snakes! We recommend dealing and buying from him if you are looking for a snake in British Columbia. Visit here, www.a1pythons.com

Anyways, I just got off the phone with him, and decided to pick up 1.1 Het for Albinos, and 1.0 Pastel, to go with our 0.1 Normal. So far we have only owned a ball python, and for 1 month!

I guess you could say we are addicted to ball pythons, and will be getting into breeding very soon!

More to the point, heres some pics of the snakes we just purchased, and our normal female at 700 grams.

Male Pastel









Male Het









Female Het









Female Normal









Wish us luck with our future breeding projects!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

good luck, and i must say that pastel is GORGEOUS.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> good luck, and i must say that pastel is GORGEOUS.
> [snapback]1202507[/snapback]​


Thanks, I agree. He should produce some great Pastel and Normal hatchlings.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> good luck, and i must say that pastel is GORGEOUS.
> [snapback]1202507[/snapback]​


I concur


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome Pastel. keep us updated on your project


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Awesome Pastel. keep us updated on your project
> [snapback]1202845[/snapback]​


Thanks guys,...

Atlanta, I will keep you all updated for sure.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Pastel. keep us updated on your project
> ...


If you ever get into breeding any albinos let me know. I want one someday


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice balls :rasp:

I really like the pastel.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


We will be breeding albinos within the next 2 years. We may hold them back, not sure yet. Untill that day....

Again thanks for the comments guys,..

Pastels will be bred next winter.


----------

